# Dawniej gotowałam obiad codziennie.



## wolfbm1

Witam.


Jak przetłumaczyć "Dawniej gotowałam obiad codziennie." na angielski?


Kontekst: Osoba chce powiedzieć, że dawniej gotowała obiady dla całej rodziny codziennie a teraz przeważnie je obiady na mieście.
Synonimami słowa dawniej są: wcześniej, przedtem.
Moja propozycja tlumaczenia to: "Before I used to make dinner every day."


Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## Thomas1

Wydaje mi się, że w angielskim "before" nie jest konieczne, bo "used to" mówi nam, że chodzi o przeszłość -- dawniej -- (nie oznacza to jednak, że jest niepoprawne).

Można by użyć "cook" zamiast "make" jeśli chcesz, żeby angielska wersja była bliższa polskiej.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Mnie się wydaje, że "before" wymaga punktu odniesienia (before the war, before the deluge, before I got married, etc). Jeżeli nie w tym samym zdaniu to przynajmniej  w kontekście rozmowy.


----------



## 676

A ja jestem przekonany, że nie wymaga, np. I have never seen it before (można by się kłócić, że tu w Present Perfect jest w odniesieniu do teraz). Co kłuje mnie w oczy, to brak przecinka po tym before.


----------



## Ben Jamin

676 said:


> A ja jestem przekonany, że nie wymaga, np. I have never seen it before (można by się kłócić, że tu w Present Perfect jest w odniesieniu do teraz). Co kłuje mnie w oczy, to brak przecinka po tym before.


Moim zdaniem nie trzeba się kłócić, to jest w odniesieniu do teraz, ale w tamtym zdaniu czegoś mi brakuje.


----------



## 676

Oczywiście, bezwzględnie brakuje przecinka. Odniesienie powinno wypłynąć z kontekstu, którego też brakuje.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2342207&langid=21


----------



## Thomas1

676 said:


> Oczywiście, bezwzględnie brakuje przecinka. [...]
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showt...2207&langid=21


To jest akurat względne, bo zdanie też jest poprawne bez przecinka (tak, uwzględniłem odpowiedź w cytowanym wątku).


676 said:


> [...] Odniesienie powinno wypłynąć z kontekstu,  którego też brakuje. [...]





wolfbm1 said:


> [...]
> Kontekst: Osoba chce powiedzieć, że dawniej gotowała obiady dla całej  rodziny codziennie a teraz przeważnie je obiady na mieście.
> Synonimami słowa dawniej są: wcześniej, przedtem.
> Moja propozycja tlumaczenia to: "Before I used to make dinner every day."
> [...]


----------



## 676

Może i jest poprawne gramatycznie, ale ma się wtedy nijak do tłumaczonego zdania i znaczy wtedy rzeczywiście tyle co "zanim zwykłem gotować obiad codziennie". I wtedy istotnie czegoś brakuje. "Zdanie" podrzędne musi miec przecinek przy odwróceniu kolejnosci.

I used to cook dinner every day before. / I often ate at my parents' before I got used to cooking dinner every day.
Before, I used to make dinner everyday. / Before I got used to cooking dinner every day, I often ate at my parents'.

http://sana.tkk.fi/awe/punctuation/commas/02comma.html
http://www.grammar-monster.com/lessons/commas_after_a_sentence_introduction.htm
http://englishplus.com/grammar/00000074.htm

Wystarczy napisać "in the past," i problemu nie będzie.


----------



## wolfbm1

Tematem rozmowy było jedzenie, dieta, ulubione przepisy kulinarne i miejsce spożywania posiłków. 
Zdanie, będące tytułem tego wątku, jest próbą odpowiedzi, po polsku, na angielskie pytania: "Do you often cook for yourself? Do you use recipes to help you?", czyli: Czy sama sobie gotujesz? Czy, dla pomocy, używasz przepisów?
~Dawniej, gotowałam ..., a teraz nie.  

Dziekuję za dotychczasowe odpowiedzi.


----------



## 676

W takim kontekście określenie czasu w ogóle nie jest konieczne i wystarczająco zrozumiałe będzie samo "I used to cook...". Możesz dorzucić na początku raczej jakieś "In the past*,*...", "There was a time when...", albo coś podobnego, a na końcu "...*,*but I no longer do (that)".


----------



## the-great-vowel-shift

Jeśli użyje "used to" to "but I no longer do that" będzie już raczej zbędne.

Można też w tym znaczeniu użyć 'would'. _I would cook for myself [tutaj jakikolwiek okolicznik czasu pasujący w kontekście do tłumaczenia 'kiedyś', kilka już padło; inna opcja 'back in the day', zwłaszcza jeśli to gotowanie dla siebie wspominasz z sentymentem]._


----------



## 676

Zależy, oczywiście, co chcemy wyrazić i co podkreślić, dlatego też napisałem "możesz". B

Gdyby ktoś mi powiedział "kiedyś często odwiedzałem rodziców, ale już tego nie robię" nie zadzwoniłby mi alarm w głowie, że to zdanie jest złe, mimo że część po przecinku możnaby uznać za nadmiarową.


----------

